# Hit the North MTB race ***New date, now 8th Dec 2018***



## Wrigley Velo (23 Mar 2018)

Ave it!!!!! Great course two hours of pain and fun! Entries now open!


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2018)

@fossyant @Hacienda71 @I like Skol @


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2018)

@smokeysmoo @Broughtonblue


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2018)

@Crackle


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Mar 2018)

Cx doable?


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2018)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cx doable?


I did last year. Lost on a couple of sections gained on others.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Mar 2018)

Interesting. Wonder if my physical state will be up to it by then?

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/176901/Hit-the-North-6


----------



## dan_bo (23 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Interesting. Wonder if my physical state will be up to it by then?
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/176901/Hit-the-North-6


Only you (and the boss/doc) can say mate.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Mar 2018)

I know I can do it and beat your ass in the process! 

The question is, how much pain will I be in at the end and will it screw up my broken neck recovery?


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2018)

Been thinking about this event, mainly because of the frustration of wanting to do it and being unable to do so even though it is right on my door step.

I don't know how many places were available in total but the remaining places has gone from 300 to 270 overnight so selling fast. The thing that is puzzling me is how they are going to lay out the course? The MTB trails on the hill side are largely twisty single track through the trees so no way on earth 300+ riders can race on there as there is almost zero opportunity to overtake so they will have to be out of bounds.
I guess the course will have to be set out in the surrounding open hill side and some of the Irwell valley floor? Would be interesting to see so might have to pop along as a spectator and cheer @dan_bo on


----------



## dan_bo (24 Mar 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I know I can do it and beat your ass in the process!
> 
> The question is, how much pain will I be in when I suggest this event to the wife and will it screw up my broken neck recovery?


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2018)

Nah, not my thing.


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2018)

Is this a M.E.S tribute ride.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Mar 2018)

Just seen this. My bikes are in great condition, but sadly I'm not

I went out on Sunday for the first time in ages, managed a whisker over 20 miles but had to stop a couple of times on the way back and really struggled the last couple of miles


----------



## dan_bo (28 Mar 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Just seen this. My bikes are in great condition, but sadly I'm not
> 
> I went out on Sunday for the first time in ages, managed a whisker over 20 miles but had to stop a couple of times on the way back and really struggled the last couple of miles


if you fancy it mate you'll be reet. Be nice to meet you.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Mar 2018)

Still 235 places left......


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2018)

Race postponed until 8th Dec 2018. See original link for details and online entry.


----------

